# Need Help with Dri-Fit Shirts



## robbewc (Oct 14, 2008)

I am new to the sublimation business. A customer approached me about putting their team logo, names and numbers on their baseball uniforms. They are dri-fit type shirts in orange and in black. I have been lead to believe sublimation is not possible on black material. Your help, direction and ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

For darks we screen print them. Well have them done. We just did some Smoke grey ones and they were screened. Turned out pretty good. 
Dye sub is for light colors. Or atleast we can never get dark shirts to be subbed.

Good luck
Mark


----------



## jfrederi (Nov 7, 2007)

Small quantity? If it is a simple, single color logo then I might do vinyl.


----------



## flattop (Nov 7, 2007)

jfrederi said:


> Small quantity? If it is a simple, single color logo then I might do vinyl.


 What brand of vinyl do you use?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

You could also have plastisol transfer made and heat press them. I've used some elastoflex transfer from Ace Transfer on performance shirts and they've held up well.


----------



## robbewc (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## jfrederi (Nov 7, 2007)

flattop said:


> What brand of vinyl do you use?


I use SPECTRA Eco Film from Imprintables.com because it is the thinnest and lightest feeling vinyl I've found so far. I absolutely love it and so do my customers! On a good cotton t-shirt (I use 6.1oz), it feel barely any heavier than a screen print. And I LOVE the adhesive carrier sheet. Very helpful for positioning the design on the shirt. The regular Eco Film comes in about 35 colors plus they have one specifically for nylon (Eco Film Plus).


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

when doing numbers on dry-fit shirts, I try to stear my customers to outline numbers. Reason being is that when they sweat the solid numbers block the wicking action of the shirt. Whereas, if you use outline numbers, there is less blocking the sweat and the shirt breathes better.


----------



## robbewc (Oct 14, 2008)

*Great Tips*

Thanks for the great tips. I am already moving forward with your ideas. Thanks.


----------



## simonheither (Feb 16, 2009)

hello 
nice conversation here 
regards 
simon


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

If you are doing baseball uniforms, I'd recommend SportFilm from TwillUSA. The Spectra EcoFilm is thinner and designed more for fashion T-shirts. The SportFilm is not only thicker and more durable for sports activity, but its also considerably cheaper.


----------

